# Trying to find a vivarium I saw years ago



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey guys, I need your help. Years ago I remember seeing a build where a guy turned a closet, or maybe an unfinished shower into a giant vivarium built into his wall. If I remember right, he lined it with plywood, water proofed it with a pond liner, and used styrofoam and expanding foam to make rocks, trees on either side, and then planted it heavily. It had a drain at the bottom that drained directly into a floor drain if I remember correctly. Or maybe a steralite tub. Im pretty sure it was on a european site and would have been around or before 2007. I think I remember that he had tincs in it. I had the link saved in the web browser of my moms computer when I was still living at home, but I moved out years ago and she has long since gotten rid of that computer. Anyone remember a build like the one I described?


----------



## Raf (Feb 20, 2010)

The one I remembered:


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

oooh so cool. 
but who has an extra bathroom to get rid of? 
not me


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

rad tank! i think it could use some more color tho, like some of those designer broms.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Raf said:


> The one I remembered:


RAF, that might be it! Do you have a link to the website?


----------



## Raf (Feb 20, 2010)

This photo came from a photogallery. The original site isn't online anymore.
I searched but couldn't find it anymore.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Okay 

Well thanks though, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Raf (Feb 20, 2010)

There has been an article about this viv. If you need specific info I can look it up in the old magazine.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Raf said:


> There has been an article about this viv. If you need specific info I can look it up in the old magazine.


If you could, Im interested in the dimensions, how it was sealed (pond liner? epoxy? fiberglass?), lighting, and orchid species in the tank.

Thanks!


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Okapi said:


> If you could, Im interested in the dimensions, how it was sealed (pond liner? epoxy? fiberglass?), lighting, and orchid species in the tank.
> 
> Thanks!


drip wall too?


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Dizzle21 said:


> drip wall too?


Where's the drip wall? I can see a stream in the bottom right but thats it.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

ExoticPocket said:


> Where's the drip wall? I can see a stream in the bottom right but thats it.


asking if there is one. and you cant see drip walls really, but with all the moss growth on the back wall i was curious


----------



## Raf (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok I found the magazine. Let's see:
Dimensions are 1m x1m x1,75m (height) or 39,4" x 39,4" x 68,9".
It is build with plywood, coated with epoxy, sealed off with silicon and covered with pond foil.
There was a dripwall. the dripwall works 1 time a day (duration?). 
Lighting consist of 14 x 36 watt PL.
The background is built with oak stumps, pu foam finished with flevopol/peat/coco-mixture.
There is no info regarding planting.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks RAF!


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Raf said:


> Ok I found the magazine. Let's see:
> Dimensions are 1m x1m x1,75m (height) or 39,4" x 39,4" x 68,9".
> It is build with plywood, coated with epoxy, sealed off with silicon and covered with pond foil.
> There was a dripwall. the dripwall works 1 time a day (duration?).
> ...


Thank you!


----------

